# Greetings Brethren



## Kangabrother (Dec 30, 2017)

My name is David Sexton and I am a member of Parndana Lodge No. 206, on Kangaroo Island in South Australia. This Lodge operates under the jurisdiction of the Grand Lodge of South Australia and Northern Territory. 

I was raised to the degree of Master Mason in 1975. After a long break from the Craft, and having now retired from work, I have resumed my Masonic career.

I am looking forward to learning and interacting with Brethren from a variety of places and experiences. 

Wishing all a very Happy and safe Masonic 2018.

Bro. David



Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 31, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Brother H (Dec 31, 2017)

Welcome back Brother,
all the best!


----------



## Georgi Ivanov (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year, bro


G∴I


----------



## dpk Shah (Jan 1, 2018)

Welcome Brother, greetings from Adelaide


----------



## Bloke (Jan 2, 2018)

Greetings from Melbourne Brother..


----------



## Kangabrother (Jan 2, 2018)

Georgi Ivanov said:


> Happy New Year, bro
> 
> 
> G∴I



Happy New Year to you and yours Bro. Apologies for slow response! Have a great 2018.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Kangabrother (Jan 2, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Greetings from Melbourne Brother..



Greetings Bro. Bloke! Happy New Year to you. Great pseudonym by the way, very Australian.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jan 3, 2018)

Kangabrother said:


> Greetings Bro. Bloke! Happy New Year to you. Great pseudonym by the way, very Australian.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


I've been using "Bloke" for years, because it is very Australian, but also ironic in that I'm not very blokey.... but "beer drinking nerd" did not have the same appeal


----------

